# 10g DSM NPT



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Trying something new for me. After reading Walstad's article on shrimp bowls I decided to try a DSM with moss(es) and H. sibthorpoides as a carpet. I'm still waiting on some more species of moss and, another species of Hydrocotyle. MTS with kitty litter cap, 2x 13w 6000k clip-on desk lamps.

Plants:

Anubias nana(DSM)
Anubias nana "petite"(DSM)
Cryptocoryne wendtii "green"(DSM)
C. Wendtii "red"(DSM)
Hydrocotyle sibthorpoides(DSM)
Hydrocotyle sp.(DSM)
Saggitaria subulata(DSM)
Vesicularia montagnei(DSM)

Hygrophila lacustris
Juncus repens
Lysmachia nummularia
going in after flooding.

Fauna:
Open to suggestions.






Thoughts and comments welcome!


----------



## walzon1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just curious are these lights what is going to be used on the tank after you flood it?


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes, right now there is only one light running but there will be a second running possibly a third if I find there isn't enough light. It really isn't NPT.. I will be dosing ferts/Excel as needed for the H. sibthorpoides. The other plants will be fine with the soil as is, the extra ferts/carbon will just make them flourish. Why do you ask about the lighting.


----------



## walzon1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Well it seems logical that you would use the same lights before flooding as after. I have read many post where they are using a flood light or shop light t-5 then after flooding they switch it out for a finnex or name brand LED which doesn't make sense. Just curious.

I do like the layout it's simple yet busy if you get what I;m saying


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks! When grown in it will be a bit busier but I tried to keep the diversity down to give a more natural feel but it's turning out to not be that way, lol. I use the black clip-on desk lamps from Wal-mart, $6.95 and a two-pack of 6000k bulbs for less than $10, less than $15.00 for two lamps and the two pack of lights.. They are cheap, I can focus the light as needed(I put aluminum foil in the cones) - and change the bulbs cheaply to suit the needs of the plants. Plus, all my tanks have black rims so they match. Also, most of my current tanks are under 30g(10g(2 lamps), 20g long(3 lamps) and, 26g bow(18" deep w/ four of these lamps)) so, they do the job well. I've been able to sufficiently light all three of these(NPT) for less than $50.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Just an update.. got in some more mosses(Phoenix and Peacock) and some Riccia. Added the Juncus repens, Sagitaria subulata, some Saraurus cernuus, and the larger Hydrocotyle sp. The growth on the H. sib is great! The Crypts are putting up new leaves daily and I added one of my emersed specimens. The Anubias is putting out two leaves a week and the Juncus is growing in as well. Most of the original moss(Christmas) is attached now and showing new growth(both on the wood and substrate). The Fissidens is already taking hold in many places on the wood however its taking time still to attach to the substrate. The Riccia is doing great. I'm not sure how well it is attaching to the substrate but it is turning from a dead-ish looking cream color to bright green!

I'm misting twice daily with aged tank water. I started with a single daily misting until I realized that this was not enough and the moss was drying out. I also directly mist the anubias to ensure the nutrient rich water gets onto and into roots,leaves and, rhizomes. In the first week there was mold growing under some of the original moss so I thinned out the original amount and used the excess to bulk up the moss carpet and have had no mold issue since. I also have a heating pad under the tank to keep the substrate warm for the Crypts. I initially soaked the substrate before the cap enough for the substrate at the back(there's a slight incline from front to back) to still be wet but not soggy. Then I added the cap at about .5" across the MTS and planted. The twice daily misting has kept the kitty litter cap wet enough to not clump(I found this to be an issue if it gets too dry). That's it for now I'm thinking two more weeks will be enough to finally flood. We'll see!


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

BUMP... Posting update later today..


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

It's been two months since the start of this little project. I'm ready to flood but I don't have a filter for this set-up. I have to plan my trips accordingly, lol. Anyway, I recently acquired a few varieties of Bucephalandra - thank you Ebi! They have handled the dry starting excellently with the Lamandau mini Velvet doubling in size already and the mini Valerie growing slow but steady. The Arrogant Blue is just kind of sitting there for now. But, it is putting out emersed roots finally - after a month. I also acquired super mini Catherine and Tortoise that are currently in another tank that I ask going to move into this tank. I noticed some yellowing of leaves the last few weeks so I added liquid Fe to the substrate Friday so, now it's just a waiting game. That's all for now!


----------

